# Small bubbles on bottom of Rocky Mountain PVC raft



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you call RMR about it yet? Seems like their opinion is what really matters


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I would make every effort to get it warrantied.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

If it were my boat, I would swap it out if at all possible. The closest thing I have seen to that problem, is a hypalon boat starting a delamination, it began in one spot, and just got worse, till the company sold it for a very low price, saw it a few years later, in way worse shape, new owner still happy though, cause he got it dirt cheap.


It is possible it is less of a concern, but I would not want to chance it myself. Certainly call RMR, see what they say.

Best of luck!


----------



## lynnbryson (Apr 14, 2013)

Let us know what happens, I have a newer RMR with plenty of similar areas on it as well. I didn't think much about it but if they say it's an issue I may do something after all.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Are the bubbles/blisters in an area where there is another coating of protective urethane?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

This is from the warranty on their web page...

"This warranty covers defects in materials and workmanship for a period of 5 years from the date of purchase for
the original owner for non-commercial use. Issues determined to be strictly cosmetic, such as small air bubbles on
top and bottom chafers, are not covered under this warranty. "


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Small bubbles on chafers, especially bottom chafers, are common, not just on RMR's. The chafers on the RMR's and pretty much all other boats that dont have urethane chafers are glued. Anytime you glue down huge pieces of material, it is all but impossible to do it without bubbles every time, even most every time, hence the warranty claim not covering it. I imagine it is a big reason, along with others, that several manufactures have gone to urethane bottom chafers. 

I wouldnt worry about small bubbles. Since the boat is new and you have a 5 year warranty I would run the boat and keep an eye on it. Don't obsess over it, just take note when you see the bottom of the boat now and then. If the bubbles start growing or multiplying then you have an issue and RMR will take care of it, they are very good with their warranty.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep, your rowing too fast for sure. It comes from friction between the water and your boat. Just slow down and don't row sooo fast and everything will be good. (-: I second the don't worry about it. Its a budget boat. Run it until its dead and buy a new one. Wont lower the life expectancy or fun value of the craft.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

yourrealdad said:


> Bought a raft (brand new) and noticed that on one small section there are tiny raised bubbles/bumps on the bottom of it. It doesn't have this anywhere else so I assume it shouldn't be like this. Is this a big enough concern to send the raft back?
> 
> Good Morning! I would like to see the floor with air in it and a photo of that same area. If it is in fact de-laminating I would contact RMR and see how they would like to handle it. Because the floor is laced in you can replace the floor without sending the whole boat back. RMR's team is fantastic, they will take good care of you if there ever was and/or is an issue. RMR - 888.785.1844
> Kindly, Renee


----------



## Hoops (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree with Zach at Raftfix. It is relatively common and should not be a problem at that location.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't really see what’s going on in the picture. If the bubble is between the air holding layer and a protective layer, like a chafe strip, then there is no problem. If the bubble is in the main air holding layer of material, then it is a problem. 

Another way to look at it would be to inflate the boat to operating pressure and wait a few minutes. If the bubble pressurizes, it is a problem.

When raft manufactures glue big flat layers of protective material onto rafts, it is common for air bubbles to get trapped between the two layers and it is harmless, but when bubbles form between the "scrim" fabric and the outer pvc on the main air holding tube material, it is a major problem that will lead to premature failure of the raft. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Sorry for not get back, got busy. Thanks for all the replies. Denny was kind enough to see this post and here is what they have to say and I feel that the response is fine and I appreciate that they are willing to respond to this. He basically said the same thing as most of you.

BTW there is not one large bubble, I looked at the pic again and it kind of looks like that. I was actually talking about all the little bumps that look like braille.

Hi, 

This is Denny from RMR. Saw your post so wanted to touch base with you. I'm sure you have read some of the follow on posts and understand why bubbles occasionally occur on the chafers. We don't like it but unfortunately, when you make things by hand, they don't always turn out perfect. 

I just happen to be at our factory at this moment inspecting our 2017 production run and I showed them your post. We also showed it to the head of the gluing department to emphasize the importance of quality.

The bubble is between the main tube and the chafer so poses no problem in the performance or reliability of your raft. If the bubble gets larger, get back with us and we will take care of it.

You can give Bobby, our General Manager, a call and get more info if you like. 

Thanks for owning an RMR. We appreciate your business!

Cheers,

Denny Hugo, President
Rocky Mountain Rafts.


----------



## cdtakacs1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Is there a way to prevent it?


----------

